# Analisis y diseño de un medidor de nivel de audio



## vmsa (Jun 8, 2016)

Me he decidido a iniciar este tema para proponer un diseño de medidores con LEDs desde una visión técnica y porque no científica. 

Hace unos años necesite diseñar un medidor de sonoridad según la norma ITU 1770, y eso me llevo a ver que la cantidad de medidores con LEDs y/o digitales que reemplazan a los viejos vúmetros analógicos no son tan buenos como muchos pregonan....y  mis lecturas me mostraron que pocos explican la electrónica de su funcionamiento y muchos repiten recetas.  Por lo que invertí bastante tiempo en estudiarlos y a puro gusto personal me he convertido en un experto. 

En una recorrida en el foro vi que los hilos sobre el tema "vumetros" se remontan a varios años atrás. Por lo que me pregunto, ¿es que ya a nadie le interesa hacer medidores de audio?, ¿han caído en desuso? La mayoría de los proyectos son variaciones de lo mismo, no vi que se discutieran sus caracteriticas dinamicas ó el procesado de la señal de audio, por lo que pensé que no sería mala idea, como electrónico, presentar mis ideas para hacer unos medidores, baratos, confiables y hasta diría, fáciles de armar, no un kit, sino para entender que estoy construyendo. 
Por las pruebas que he realizado, no importa tanto si es digital o analógico sino que funcione de manera contrastable para ser un instrumento de medición. Hasta he encontrado muchos plug-ins “de lujo” ($$$) que apestan en sus características dinámicas, aunque se ven muy lindos.
Claro, como yo soy de la vieja escuela, (donde en vez de programar en C#, soldábamos los cables), y vivo en Sudamérica, creo que un buen medidor analógico y con componentes discretos puede tener alguna chance por estas tierras.
Aclarando que unas barras de LEDs que bailan al compás de la música como luces audio-rítmicas, son muy lindas para ver, pero no representan ningún parámetro objetivo o sea... no se que estoy midiendo. ( se mueve! debe estar vivo!). 
Esto es lo que aprendí estudiando la revolución que en el audio significa pasar de nivelar por picos a pasar a nivelar por sonoridad (Loudness). Debo saber que estoy midiendo así me sirve para algo, no?

Por lo que propongo discutir cómo funciona un medidor de audio, analizándolo como un dispositivo compuesto por dos partes básicas: la primera es el circuito que medirá la señal y la segunda es el display o sistema de representación.
Para esto último en mis prototipos he utilizado los conocidos LM3914 y 3915 (Dios bendiga a National por haberlos inventado) como todos, pero de una manera muy innovadora, que no existe en internet. Tanto he trabajado estos bichos que en mi afán de compartir lo que aprendí, hasta hice en Wikipedia el artículo del LM3915. (si, si, re-nerd)
Pero además de discutir el display, creo importante tratar el sistema de medición. Por ejemplo, es de estilo usar una simple rectificación filtrada con un capacitor y eso *no* es lo indicado para obtener un medidor de volumen que pueda reemplazar a los tradicionales vúmetros SVI (Standard Volume Indicator), que ahora son “vintage”.

Vean, el viejo vúmetro SVI de aguja tiene un secreto, NO ES UN SIMPLE MEDIDOR DE VALOR MEDIO. Cuando Internet comenzó a ser banda ancha y uno pudo navegar a gusto, fueron accesibles documentos de muchos años atrás y que uno desconocía. Para mí uno revelador fue el trabajo original de Chinn et. al., que fue quien inventó el vúmetro en 1940. Es increíble lo que escribió, es como el Génesis. Sabían perfectamente que había que medir y crearon un medidor que se “parecía” bastante al ideal, tanto que sigue usándose 70 años después (como la batería de plomo en los autos, no hay con que darle). Pero tiene sus defectos y limitaciones, por lo que hay que reconocer que merece un réquiem con honores. 

Bueno, por ahora termino esta introducción nacida de mi pasión sobre los medidores de audio para saber si hay interés en seguir profundizando el tema y compartir con la comunidad de mis pares los análisis, diseños y prototipos que sigo perfeccionando (ya voy por el 8). 

Saludos!


----------



## vmsa (Jun 10, 2016)

Hola,

Hace un tiempo, buscando hacer un medidor de audio con LEDs no encontré ningún diseño que especificara lo que necesitaba, por lo que me puse a estudiar el tema, y arribé a un método para identificar a los medidores que les voy a describir.

Sabemos que existen normativas específicas para definir los vúmetros y los medidores de pico y recientemente para los medidores de sonoridad y pico verdadero. Estas permiten garantizar las características de los medidores, tanto estáticas como dinámicas.
Por lo que, con la infinita cantidad de publicaciones disponibles sobre los medidores de audio, esperaba que hubiera algún método estándar para evaluarlos, sin embargo, en toda la documentación consultada no encontré ningún procedimiento genérico que permita comparar los múltiples medidores de audio presentes en un entorno de audio, como medidores de nivel medio, vúmetros, medidores de pico, medidores de sonoridad, etc.
Si voy a diseñar o armar un medidor, ¿Cómo mido su balística? 
Parecería que medir estas características es una técnica basada en cuestiones subjetivas o propietarias, no habiendo un procedimiento estándar para comparar o evaluar los diferentes tipos de medidores y evidenciar su desempeño. Tanto sean analógicos como plug-ins digitales, sean armados por aficionados o unidades profesionales en las que muchas veces ni el manual de usuario especifica datos técnicos al respecto.

Entonces, cómo saber qué mide realmente un indicador de audio, sea el que sea, ¿cuáles son sus características dinámicas? 

Esta cuestión motivo mi interés en encontrar algún patrón para evaluar a todos los medidores usados en audio.

Y ¿cuáles son los tipos más comunes?

Es importante tomar en cuenta que como nuestra percepción de la sonoridad se aproxima al promedio de la energía en el tiempo, un instrumento orientado a representar el volumen sonoro de una señal compleja deberá indicar el valor cuadrático medio, eficaz o RMS (energía) de la señal, y con un determinado tiempo de integración apropiado al oído humano. Eso se logró aproximadamente en el diseño del vúmetro estandarizado con la identificación SVI (Standard Volume Indicator). Y actualmente se cumple en los medidores de Loudness ITU BS.1770.
Mientras que un medidor orientado al cuidado de la máxima excursión del equipamiento electrónico (sea analógico o digital), requiere medir los picos de la señal para no saturar por excesivo nivel. Con sus especificaciones y limitaciones.


*Bases del método*

Ahora bien, haciendo un simple cálculo para una señal senoidal, con 1 V de amplitud pico ó 0dBV se obtendrá:

Valor eficaz: Vpico /√2 = 0,707 V => correspondiente a -3 dB referidos a 1Vpico.

Valor medio: Vpico * 2/π = 0,637 V => correspondiente a -4 dB referidos a 1Vpico.

Factor de Cresta: Vpico / Veficaz = 1 / 0,707 = 1,41 => correspondiente a 3 dB.

Entonces, con referencia al valor pico (0 dBV), el valor eficaz está a -3 dB, y el valor medio a -4 dB. O sea hay 1 dB de diferencia entre el valor eficaz y el valor medio para un tono que tiene un Factor de Cresta de 1,41 (+3 dB). Se podría decir que esta diferencia es mínima, que da casi lo mismo medir RMS o valor medio. Pero la música tiene Factores de Cresta mayores y esta diferencia aumentará. Y el caso es que los múltiples tipos de medidores responden de manera distinta ante señales con mayor Factor de Cresta.

*El método para evaluar la dinámica *

Es la práctica común inyectar un tono senoidal de 1KHz para calibrar un sistema de audio e ir ajustando los niveles para calibrar los indicadores (digamos a 0 dB) en todos los dispositivos de la cadena de audio. Pero ésta es una calibración estática y solo garantiza el nivel de referencia de los indicadores, ignorando la respuesta dinámica de los medidores ante señales vivas. No dice nada de su balística, ya que mientras una señal senoidal tiene un Factor de Cresta de 3 dB, la música tiene más de 10dB.

Ahí me di cuenta que la gran diferencia entre una señal senoidal y la música es esta; el Factor de Cresta. Por lo que me enfoque entonces en obtener una señal con un gran Factor de Cresta, pero bajo condiciones controladas. Alguna vez utilice un loop de percusión para comparar la respuesta de los medidores pero esto no es para nada estadarizable. 
Encontré que la señal que permite obtener un Factor de Cresta versátil es la de pulso variable. Partiendo entonces de la conocida proporción del ciclo de trabajo para pulsos cuadrados, desarrollé las formulas de los coeficientes correspondientes al valor eficaz, valor medio y al factor de cresta para señales senoidales pulsantes, que les muestro en la Tabla 1


Tabla 1: Formulas para pulso cuadrado y senoidal

Para comprobar esta hipótesis calculé y tabulé con el Excel el valor eficaz, el valor medio y el Factor de Cresta resultantes, en función del ciclo de trabajo, mostrado en la Tabla 2. 

Tabla 2: Valores calculados para una onda senoidal pulsante

La proporción del Ciclo de Trabajo indica la relación entre el pulso y el periodo total de la señal senoidal pulsante, para 1 corresponde al tono senoidal constante.
La columna Vp=eficaz, indica el valor pico requerido en la señal pulsante para obtener el mismo valor eficaz que el tono senoidal. Por ejemplo, si un tono senoidal tiene 0,707 volts eficaces para una amplitud pico de 1 Volt, una señal con un ciclo de trabajo de 1/20 requerirá un valor pico de 4,472 Volts, para obtener los 0,707 V eficaces (integrando todo el período). La última columna Pico en dB indica este valor en decibeles. Así entonces, una señal con un Factor de Cresta de 5,6 tendrá un valor pico de 12 dB por sobre el valor eficaz, la Figura 2 muestra la correspondencia entre el valor medio y el valor eficaz en función del Ciclo de Trabajo.

Figura 2: Valores eficaces y medios en función del ciclo de trabajo

Se observa que ambas pendientes se podrían juzgar casi paralelas para Ciclos de Trabajo cortos (que corresponden a grandes Factores de Cresta). Lo que muestra que sería posible ajustar un medidor de valor medio para tener lecturas equivalentes al valor eficaz. Pero, de calibrarse este medidor al valor eficaz con un tono senoidal, cuando se midan señales con ciclos de trabajo más cortos (como la música), se obtendrán valores menores, obteniendo una inconsistente indicación del volumen. 

La Figura 3 muestra la diferencia en dB entre RMS y el valor medio en función del Factor de Cresta. 

Para completar el análisis la Figura 4 muestra las pendientes obtenidas en función del Factor de Cresta en dB, incluyendo la correspondiente a un vúmetro SVI. La pendiente de un medidor de picos es de 0 dB, ya que la amplitud máxima se mantiene constante, la de un medidor de valor eficaz (RMS) es -1 dB la del vúmetro es -1,2 dB y la de un medidor de valor medio es -2 dB, para cada incremento de 1 dB en el Factor de Cresta. 
Aclaro que como el factor de cresta de un tono senoidal es 3 dB, éste es el origen de las abscisas en el gráfico.


Figura 4: Curvas de desempeño en función del Factor de Cresta en dB

Esta grafica muestra que en material sonoro con gran rango dinámico (poca compresión) y que tiene grandes Factores de Cresta, trabajar con un instrumento que mida valores medios ó valores pico, no sería indicado para evaluar el nivel sonoro, o sea el volumen, porque la pendiente más representativa correspondiente al valor RMS es la que está entre ambas. Un vúmetro SVI en cambio se aproxima bastante.

Esto es bien conocido por los técnicos de grabación y masterizado, porque suelen utilizar sus oídos más que ver un indicador de nivel para juzgar el nivel y balance de un material musical.

Por lo que variando el Ciclo de Trabajo de una onda senoidal pulsante se pueden lograr señales con distintos Factores de Cresta pero con parámetros totalmente conocidos y replicables, lo que se puede usar para evaluar las características dinámicas de los medidores. Este método me permitió comparar varios medidores de uso comun en DAWs en forma experimental, lo que les mostraré más adelante. 
Pruébenlo y cuenten sus conclusiones.

Saludos,
Victor


----------



## vmsa (Jun 30, 2016)

Arranco la segunda parte del tema sobre los medidores en base a la idea de analizarlos como un dispositivo compuesto por dos partes, el circuito la que medirá la señal y el display de representación. 

Con respecto a cómo medir la amplitud de una señal para evaluar su nivel, tenemos tres posibilidades:

1)	Valor pico
2)	Valor medio
3)	Valor eficaz o RMS (Root Mean Square)

Para obtenerlos debemos transformar la señal alterna en continua o sea obtener su valor absoluto, lo que hacemos al rectificarla, debiendo hacerlo en ambos semiciclos, lo que corresponde a una rectificación de onda completa.

Por mi experiencia en audio, hay que usar un rectificador de precisión. No es recomendable usar simplemente un diodo para bloquear un semiciclo y lograr una continua pulsante, porque perdemos la mitad de la información y la alinealidad de los diodos, sobre todo en baja señal, es notable. Comúnmente una señal alterna esta acoplada capacitivamente y se va a acomodar de manera que su valor medio sea cero, pero los picos pueden ser tanto positivos como negativos. De bloquear alguno de ellos estamos perdiendo la mitad de la información. Por lo que para mí es obligatorio usar un rectificador de onda completa.
La manera de lograrlo es usar amplificadores operacionales junto con los diodos para crear un “diodo perfecto” y obtener una rectificación de alta calidad o de precisión. En audio esto es prioritario. Y realmente no es ni costoso ni complicado, siendo las ventajas muchísimas. Dos operacionales, un par de diodos y unas resistencias hacen todo el trabajo.

Ahora con respecto a que parámetro medir, me atrevo a decir que los valores pico solo tienen sentido desde un punto de vista electrónico, o sea solo sirven para verificar si la señal respeta el gálibo (máxima excursión) del equipamiento. Pero no representan de manera alguna la sensación del volumen sonoro.

El valor medio es muy sencillo de obtener al integrar la señal con algún filtro. El que debe tener un tiempo de integración mayor que el mayor período de la señal, para dar un valor representativo. En la medición del nivel de audio lo que se estila es darle el tiempo de integración típico del oído humano, que para ponderar el volumen requiere de unos cientos de milisegundos. Es común entonces encontrar valores entre 100 y 600 ms (por ejemplo, un Vúmetro SVI requiere 300 ms para alcanzar el valor de referencia de 0 VU). Lo malo de este parámetro es que no está directamente relacionado con nuestra sensibilidad al volumen, nuestro oído responde más a la potencia que a la media de la amplitud absoluta, por lo que no siempre es representativo de "cuán fuerte suena".

Por lo que lo más recomendable es obtener el valor eficaz o RMS que representa a la potencia, lo que requiere usar algún dispositivo especial. Yo he probado con varios conversores RMS como ser el AD536, LTC1964, That 2252, AD1836, etc. los que me han permitido analizar y comprobar las diferencias con respecto a medir el valor medio de una señal de audio. Por supuesto también se puede utilizar un conversor A/D y luego calcular el valor eficaz por software, pero esto se los dejo a los programadores de Pics.

Para mostrarles como obtener estos valores hice unas simulaciones con el Multisim, la primera imagen muestra un rectificador de precisión típico y las señales en el osciloscopio desde la salida rectificada y luego del filtro de integración con un Tau de 10 ms.






Figura 1: Rectificador de precisión y filtro de valor medio

En la figura 2 se ve el resultado de aplicar un filtrado con un tiempo de crecimiento ínfimo de unos 100 uS y 1 mS de descarga. Lo que representa muy bien los valores máximos de la señal o sea los valores pico. Serviría para un medidor de valores pico, pero su dinámica es demasiado rápida y seguro un indicador con este valor de capacitor vibraría mucho.





Figura 2: Rectificador para valores pico con 0,1uF

Por lo que un capacitor mas grande como se ve en la figura 3 permitiría mantener los valores un poco más estables, al tener 10 mS de descarga.





Figura 3: rectificador para valores pico con 1uF.

Si lo que deseo es obtener el valor medio, debo integrar la señal en un periodo mayor como se muestra en la figura 4, en este caso con un tiempo de integración de 10mS.





Figura 4: Rectificador para valores medios con 0,1uF.

Por último la figura 5 muestra la integración obtenida con un tiempo de 100 mS. Este valor nos dará una medición muy estable y más representativa del volumen, al margen de lo mencionado antes.





Figura 5: Rectificador para valores medios con 1uF.

En la próxima mostraré las mediciones con un convertidor RMS (LTC1968) y podemos comparar resultados.

Saludos.


----------



## vmsa (Jul 16, 2016)

En esta tercera parte del tema sobre los medidores continúo con el circuito que medirá la señal, analizando un medidor de RMS.

El elegido fue el LTC 1968, un dispositivo que mide RMS con una configuración propietaria de Linear, que anda decente aunque tiene sus limitaciones para audio, por lo que no lo he utilizado en diseños posteriores, aunque para mostrarles cómo funciona, es bastante sencillo. La entrada está en la pata 1, la pata 2 se polariza a media tensión, y la salida es la pata 7, con una impedancia interna de unos 12K. Por lo que con el capacitor de 10uF forma un filtro de 1º orden con un Tau de 120 ms, que para 3 Tau dará la salida máxima.

Aquí comento que si bien la carga de un capacitor se especifica comúnmente en 5 Tau, para los medidores de audio con LED (como serán los que voy a montar) un 5% de error esta dentro del rango de cobertura de cada LED por lo que comúnmente tomo 3 Tau para calcular el valor final.

El circuito que monte en el simulador es el siguiente:





Figura 1: rectificador con conversor RMS.

Donde la integración de salida la hace el capacitor de 10 uF a la salida. La imagen del osciloscopio muestra como la balística sigue la carga y descarga de un capacitor. Si bien sube rápido al principio, tarda en alcanzar el valor final. Y en la bajada comienza a caer muy rápido y luego tarda mucho en llegar al cero.
Esto en un medidor hará que trepe y tarde en estabilizarse, pero lo peor es que en la bajada, caerá rápidamente y si el tiempo del pulso es muy corto no se llega a percibir bien el pico de amplitud.

Por lo que conecte el filtro de 2º orden que tenía ya preparado en el Multisim, que se ve en la figura 2:






Figura 2: conversor RMS con filtro de 2º orden.

Con este filtro se ve que la salida tarda un pequeño tiempo en comenzar a trepar, luego la trepada es muy lineal y tarda otro pequeño tiempo antes de comenzar a bajar. Lo que hace que la lectura sea más estable y más fácil de percibir.
Si comparamos un filtro integrador de 1º orden con uno de 2º orden se observa la gran diferencia en la balística. El de 1º orden llega después del de 2º orden como muestra la figura 3:






Figura 3: Comparación entre filtros de 1º y 2º orden.

Con esto vimos una comparacion de los distintos métodos para obtener la tension continua que atacará al indicador.
La proxima terminaré el circuito del rectificador para un vumetro con 30 LEDs que es mi proximo proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## vmsa (Sep 29, 2016)

Les presento mi diseño de un vúmetro SVI con LEDs, que emula la normativa ANSI 1954 y la IEC 60268-17.  

Luego de elucubrar cálculos y esquemas me puse a hacer pruebas en el protoboard contrastando el diseño contra un vúmetro profesional TEAC. Y las pruebas me fueron dando pautas que no había imaginado durante mi análisis inicial, por eso me entusiasma compartir mi experiencia para que todos conozcamos un poco mas de estos bichos.
Un tema fundamental es que los diodos de óxido de cobre originales, que llevan estos medidores no están disponibles como componentes electrónicos y creo que parte del secreto está en que su respuesta exponencial es fundamental para obtener la escala del vúmetro SVI. Vean en la imagen la escala en detalle.







Con una etapa del TL072 implementé un rectificador de onda completa y a la salida le incorporé el diodo para que dé la salida exponencial. El más similar que encontré de los que probé, fue el diodo de germanio 1N60 al que le incluí una resistencia en paralelo para emular el suave codo de los diodos originales. La salida del rectificador da tensiones negativas porque el filtro MFB utilizado a continuación invierte.






La otra etapa del TL072 forma el filtro de 2º orden que obedece a las características balísticas del galvanómetro original, con una frecuencia de resonancia de 2,1Hz y un Q de 0,6. Dando como resultado un tiempo de unos 400ms para el barrido completo de la escala. 






En el instrumento de aguja con alrededor de 200 uA se tiene la máxima deflexión y esto se logra por los dos diodos en serie del puente de diodos más una resistencia para dar la sensibilidad indicada por las normas. 

O sea que por los diodos circularán entre 5 uA (para -20 VU) y 200 uA (a +3 VU) como se imaginarán esta baja corriente indica que estamos en la zona del codo de los diodos y allí se tiene la respuesta logarítmica. Sin este diodo a la salida la respuesta es de valor medio, con este diodo se transforma en un medidor de unidades de volumen normalizado.

Otro detalle que destaco es la inclusión de los 3 diodos sobre la realimentación de la salida y se deben a que observé que si un pulso excede el extremo superior, la respuesta de mi prototipo se mantenía más tiempo en el máximo que el vúmetro SVI. Cuando analicé porque pasaba esto, vi que el pivote limitador de recorrido superior clavaba la aguja un poco más arriba de los +3 VU, absorbiendo la energía al detener la excursión. Si bien no es bueno golpear la aguja en el fondo de escala, en música muchas veces se ven pulsos que sobrepasan el máximo de +3 VU y cuando esto sucede un vúmetro se queda clavado contra el pivote y luego vuelve rápido. El prototipo andaba bien pero ante una sobrecarga tardaba más en bajar, entonces para emular este límite superior incluí los 3 diodos que enclavan la salida un poco más arriba del fondo de escala y el resultado fue maravillosamente perfecto porque limitan el sobre-impulso del filtro emulando al pivote mecánico.  

Con respecto al display, la gran ventaja de un instrumento de aguja es que al ser analógico es continuo, o sea tiene una resolución infinita, pero aquí tenemos una gran limitación por la cantidad de LEDs utilizados. Entonces para emular al galvanómetro de manera útil decidí usar 30 LEDs empleando tres LM3914 en cascada. Para los que obtuve las tensiones de referencia desde uno de ellos, de manera que no hay ningún ajuste o calibración necesaria, y si varía la tensión de referencia se corre para todos por igual y la escala relativa es muy estable. Para esto dividí en tres los 1,25 V de la referencia de la pata 7 del más alto en la escala, dando 416 mV por IC y unos 41,6 mV por LED.  O sea es un voltímetro de 1,25 V con 30 pasos. 

Como la idea es obtener un medidor similar al vúmetro de aguja, tiene que tener el mismo tamaño, por eso elegí LEDs rectangulares de 2x5 mm que en la plaqueta experimental van separados a 2,54 mm y cubren 76,2 mm en forma lineal, para emular mejor la escala se me ocurrió curvarlos un poco con un radio de 80 mm. En la plaqueta final irían separados 2,1 mm para que entren en unos 65 mm, que es el ancho típico de la escala de un vúmetro de 3 ½” y utilizando el mismo bezel.

Otro tema interesante de este diseño es la conmutación barra/punto. Sabrán que para el modo barra hay que poner la pata 9 a la tensión de alimentación con solo 20 mV de margen, por lo que sí quiero multiplexar y tener barra/punto a la vez, es necesario usar llaves CMOS (tipo CD4066). Entonces como solución elegante y sencilla, se me ocurrió bajar la tensión de alimentación de los LM3914 con un diodo en la alimentación, lo que me da 0,6 V de margen. De esta manera con solo tres diodos puedo conmutar el modo sobre las patas 9 manteniendo la conexión de las resistencias de cascada para el modo punto. Así la conmutación ya no exige llegar hasta la tensión de alimentación y me ahorro las llaves CMOS. Pero como la escala de un vumetro SVI es muy chica no es muy útil multiplexar para medir también el valor pico (no entra), aunque pienso que se podría incluir una memoria del valor máximo. No lo hice acá porque la idea es emular al vúmetro SVI de la manera más sencilla posible, pero esta solución permite trabajar en modo barra o punto a elección con un simple interruptor y sin ningún integrado más.

Con respecto a la alimentación utilicé 5V desde una conexión USB para que pueda funcionar en cualquier parte y sea portátil por lo que para obtener la tensión negativa para el TL072 utilicé un inversor ICL7666. 
En las pruebas vi que los -4,5 V de salida del ICL7666 no alcanzaban para tener buena respuesta ante música con gran factor de cresta, ya que esta puede tener unos 20 dB. Por lo que necesitaba más tensión en el pico negativo de la salida del rectificador para que no sature. Y aunque le puse también diodos de germanio al rectificador para bajar las pérdidas, no llegué a lo que quería. Esto me llevó a incluir un doblador de tensión en la fuente negativa que me da unos -8,5V con carga. Y en el doblador use diodos Schottky. Con esta adición se pueden medir pulsos de solo 1 ms de duración a fondo de escala sin problemas, lo que es suficiente para material de audio.

Este circuito consume unos 350mA a fondo de escala en modo barra y solo 50 mA en modo punto, por lo que una alimentación USB de 5 V / 500mA anda perfecta. También se podría alimentar directamente con cualquier tensión en el orden (hasta, +/-9V), pero cuidado, puede ser necesario variar los valores de algunas resistencias y cuidar la disipación de los LM.

Algunos detalles de la construcción: para que vean cómo quedará terminado le tome unas fotografías a la plaqueta experimental que estoy armando (la ansiedad me ganó antes de terminar de armarla), un detalle es que probé poner cartoncitos entre los LEDs que mejoran mucho la separación de luz, una cuestión de gustos. La curvatura la hice con una pieza de madera balsa. Y la escala de trabajo la hice con el Corel Draw y la ajuste a lápiz, luego imprimiré una final como la que les muestro.   
















La fidelidad del prototipo es bastante buena, tanto en valores estáticos como dinámicos a pesar de usar valores de resistencias y capacitores normalizados. Además, como la impedancia de entrada al filtro varía con la amplitud, el Q no es constante en toda la escala, lo que requeriría usar otra etapa más, pero la sacrifiqué porque no vi una gran diferencia y la idea es que sea lo más sencillo posible. Además, como el display tiene pasos discretos, el salto entre los LEDs hace que mucha precisión se vea enmascarada por la falta de resolución, así que no es tan grave. Con respecto a los colores de los LEDs, para abajo elegí verde, desde el 0 VU amarillo y tres rojos al final, muy bonito. Les adjunto también un bosquejo de cómo sería la plaqueta final doble faz. 






Espero que vean este proyecto útil como para reemplazar de los vúmetros de aguja, y en el camino aprendimos algo.

El circuito:






Saludos.


----------



## ezemelano (Feb 13, 2017)

Hola Victor, como estas. Primero quiero felicitarte por el intenso enfasis que has puesto en el excelente analisis que relizaste sobre estos medidores, y segundo mandarte un saludo ya que nos conocimos una ve personalmente por esas casualidades de la vida realizando un trabajo para las elecciones Legislativas de hace unos años donde tuve el placer de tenerte como supervisor. Siempre fui un apasionado por el tema vumetros y la verdad que fue una verdadera casualidad con muchisima data una charla que tuvimos luego de nuestra jornada laboral. Saludos


----------



## vmsa (Feb 16, 2017)

Gracias Ezequiel por tus apreciaciones. Ademas de mi actividad académica en informática soy un electrónico de pura sepa. El análisis completo de los medidores lo publiqué en la revista científica de AES (http://www.aes.org/e-lib/browse.cfm?elib=17844), aquí lo expuse mas resumido. Y que exitosa la implementación del voto electrónico que hicimos, somos unos pioneros. Suerte con tu ingeniería!


----------



## matlok33 (Oct 13, 2017)

Bueno, ests post me retrotrajo a muchisimos años atras, cuando trataba de entender, con poco exito, como era la cuestion de los VU.
sigo igual.
Creo que entendi bastante bien lo que describiste, aunque no del todo, debo leerlo varias veces hasta pensar que efectivamente, me queda claro.
Pero realmente, no puedo menos que felicitarte, esta MAGNIFICO y de paso, agradecerte por compartirlo, estoy en uun proyectito de audio y realmente, no podian venirme mejor tus medidores.
Gracias!!!!


----------



## vmsa (Feb 23, 2022)

Les presento mi diseño de un vúmetro SVI con LEDs, que emula la normativa ANSI 1954 y la IEC 60268-17.  🙂

Luego de elucubrar cálculos y esquemas me puse a hacer pruebas en el protoboard contrastando el diseño contra un vúmetro profesional TEAC. Y las pruebas me fueron dando pautas que no había imaginado durante mi análisis inicial, por eso me entusiasma compartir mi experiencia para que todos conozcamos un poco mas de estos bichos.
Un tema fundamental es que los diodos de óxido de cobre originales, que llevan estos medidores no están disponibles como componentes electrónicos y creo que parte del secreto está en que su respuesta exponencial es fundamental para obtener la escala del vúmetro SVI. Vean en la imagen la escala en detalle.





Con una etapa del TL072 implementé un rectificador de onda completa y a la salida le incorporé el diodo para que dé la salida exponencial. El más similar que encontré de los que probé, fue el diodo de germanio 1N60 al que le incluí una resistencia en paralelo para emular el suave codo de los diodos originales. La salida del rectificador da tensiones negativas porque el filtro MFB utilizado a continuación invierte.





La otra etapa del TL072 forma el filtro de 2º orden que obedece a las características balísticas del galvanómetro original, con una frecuencia de resonancia de 2,1Hz y un Q de 0,6. Dando como resultado un tiempo de unos 400ms para el barrido completo de la escala.




En el instrumento de aguja con alrededor de 200 uA se tiene la máxima deflexión y esto se logra por los dos diodos en serie del puente de diodos más una resistencia para dar la sensibilidad indicada por las normas.

O sea que por los diodos circularán entre 5 uA (para -20 VU) y 200 uA (a +3 VU) como se imaginarán esta baja corriente indica que estamos en la zona del codo de los diodos y allí se tiene la respuesta logarítmica. Sin este diodo a la salida la respuesta es de valor medio, con este diodo se transforma en un medidor de unidades de volumen normalizado.

Otro detalle que destaco es la inclusión de los 3 diodos sobre la realimentación de la salida y se deben a que observé que si un pulso excede el extremo superior, la respuesta de mi prototipo se mantenía más tiempo en el máximo que el vúmetro SVI. Cuando analicé porque pasaba esto, vi que el pivote limitador de recorrido superior clavaba la aguja un poco más arriba de los +3 VU, absorbiendo la energía al detener la excursión. Si bien no es bueno golpear la aguja en el fondo de escala, en música muchas veces se ven pulsos que sobrepasan el máximo de +3 VU y cuando esto sucede un vúmetro se queda clavado contra el pivote y luego vuelve rápido. El prototipo andaba bien pero ante una sobrecarga tardaba más en bajar, entonces para emular este límite superior incluí los 3 diodos que enclavan la salida un poco más arriba del fondo de escala y el resultado fue maravillosamente perfecto porque limitan el sobre-impulso del filtro emulando al pivote mecánico.  😉

Con respecto al display, la gran ventaja de un instrumento de aguja es que al ser analógico es continuo, o sea tiene una resolución infinita, pero aquí tenemos una gran limitación por la cantidad de LEDs utilizados. Entonces para emular al galvanómetro de manera útil decidí usar 30 LEDs empleando tres LM3914 en cascada. Para los que obtuve las tensiones de referencia desde uno de ellos, de manera que no hay ningún ajuste o calibración necesaria, y si varía la tensión de referencia se corre para todos por igual y la escala relativa es muy estable. Para esto dividí en tres los 1,25 V de la referencia de la pata 7 del más alto en la escala, dando 416 mV por IC y unos 41,6 mV por LED.  O sea es un voltímetro de 1,25 V con 30 pasos.

Como la idea es obtener un medidor similar al vúmetro de aguja, tiene que tener el mismo tamaño, por eso elegí LEDs rectangulares de 2x5 mm que en la plaqueta experimental van separados a 2,54 mm y cubren 76,2 mm en forma lineal, para emular mejor la escala se me ocurrió curvarlos un poco con un radio de 80 mm. En la plaqueta final irían separados 2,1 mm para que entren en unos 65 mm, que es el ancho típico de la escala de un vúmetro de 3 ½” y utilizando el mismo bezel.

Otro tema interesante de este diseño es la conmutación barra/punto. Sabrán que para el modo barra hay que poner la pata 9 a la tensión de alimentación con solo 20 mV de margen, por lo que sí quiero multiplexar y tener barra/punto a la vez, es necesario usar llaves CMOS (tipo CD4066). Entonces como solución elegante y sencilla, se me ocurrió bajar la tensión de alimentación de los LM3914 con un diodo en la alimentación, lo que me da 0,6 V de margen. De esta manera con solo tres diodos puedo conmutar el modo sobre las patas 9 manteniendo la conexión de las resistencias de cascada para el modo punto. Así la conmutación ya no exige llegar hasta la tensión de alimentación y me ahorro las llaves CMOS. Pero como la escala de un vumetro SVI es muy chica no es muy útil multiplexar para medir también el valor pico (no entra), aunque pienso que se podría incluir una memoria del valor máximo. No lo hice acá porque la idea es emular al vúmetro SVI de la manera más sencilla posible, pero esta solución permite trabajar en modo barra o punto a elección con un simple interruptor y sin ningún integrado más.

Con respecto a la alimentación utilicé 5V desde una conexión USB para que pueda funcionar en cualquier parte y sea portátil por lo que para obtener la tensión negativa para el TL072 utilicé un inversor ICL7666.
En las pruebas vi que los -4,5 V de salida del ICL7666 no alcanzaban para tener buena respuesta ante música con gran factor de cresta, ya que esta puede tener unos 20 dB. Por lo que necesitaba más tensión en el pico negativo de la salida del rectificador para que no sature. Y aunque le puse también diodos de germanio al rectificador para bajar las pérdidas, no llegué a lo que quería. Esto me llevó a incluir un doblador de tensión en la fuente negativa que me da unos -8,5V con carga. Y en el doblador use diodos Schottky. Con esta adición se pueden medir pulsos de solo 1 ms de duración a fondo de escala sin problemas, lo que es suficiente para material de audio.

Este circuito consume unos 350mA a fondo de escala en modo barra y solo 50 mA en modo punto, por lo que una alimentación USB de 5 V / 500mA anda perfecta. También se podría alimentar directamente con cualquier tensión en el orden (hasta, +/-9V), pero cuidado, puede ser necesario variar los valores de algunas resistencias y cuidar la disipación de los LM.

Algunos detalles de la construcción: para que vean cómo quedará terminado le tome unas fotografías a la plaqueta experimental que estoy armando (la ansiedad me ganó antes de terminar de armarla), un detalle es que probé poner cartoncitos entre los LEDs que mejoran mucho la separación de luz, una cuestión de gustos. La curvatura la hice con una pieza de madera balsa. Y la escala de trabajo la hice con el Corel Draw y la ajuste a lápiz, luego imprimiré una final como la que les muestro.   


​

​






La fidelidad del prototipo es bastante buena, tanto en valores estáticos como dinámicos a pesar de usar valores de resistencias y capacitores normalizados. Además, como la impedancia de entrada al filtro varía con la amplitud, el Q no es constante en toda la escala, lo que requeriría usar otra etapa más, pero la sacrifiqué porque no vi una gran diferencia y la idea es que sea lo más sencillo posible. Además, como el display tiene pasos discretos, el salto entre los LEDs hace que mucha precisión se vea enmascarada por la falta de resolución, así que no es tan grave. Con respecto a los colores de los LEDs, para abajo elegí verde, desde el 0 VU amarillo y tres rojos al final, muy bonito. Les adjunto también un bosquejo de cómo sería la plaqueta final doble faz.




Espero que vean este proyecto útil como para reemplazar de los vúmetros de aguja, y en el camino aprendimos algo.

El circuito:
 
Saludos.  😃


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2022)

vmsa dijo:


> Les presento mi diseño de un vúmetro SVI con LEDs, que emula la normativa ANSI 1954 y la IEC 60268-17.  🙂


*¡ Excelente trabajo !*

Noto que algunas imágenes han desaparecido. Si te parece podrías volver a publicarlas y algún moderador o yo mismo me encargo de ponerlas en el lugar correcto como para que el trabajo quede completo.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2022)

Las que se perdieron son las agregadas en el ultimo post. Yo charlé con @vmsa para que las repusiera y acordamos que reescribiera el tema para incluir las imágenes.
Hay que reacomodar algunas cosas menores, pero este tema está muy bueno como para perderlo


----------

